# Exotic cutoffs



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

I picked these two pieces up from the cutoff bin at Woodcraft last night and wondered if folks might know what they are. I recognize the other one I picked as walnut. These are off the scanner and a pretty good representation of the color.

[attachment=639]

Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2011)

color looks like cherry but I'd need to see more detail to be sure.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

phinds said:


> color looks like cherry but I'd need to see more detail to be sure.



Well, the end grain shot is of a piece that's about an inch shorter than the long grain piece, so there's not a whole lot more to see :)

I recognize that it's usually difficult to determine species from such small samples, but I thought I'd give it a shot.

The bigger one will, I think, will end up as a duck call. The small one might be a bottle stopper, depending on what it looks like after turning.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2011)

Bigger is not the issue. Closer in and more focused is the issue. Scanners usually have a hi-res setting that will give you a pic that is WAY too big to post in raw form, but you could crop out a section to show the grain in great detail.

Unfortunately, the end grain appears to be pretty rough cut, so it's likely to show up as just crushed surface which won't mean much. Could you cut off a sliver (that id reduce the entire end-grain surface by, say 1/16") with a very sharp blade so as to expose the grain?


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

phinds said:


> Bigger is not the issue. Closer in and more focused is the issue.
> 
> Could you cut off a sliver (that id reduce the entire end-grain surface by, say 1/16") with a very sharp blade so as to expose the grain?



I'll give both of those a try when I get back home. Unfortunately I, like a lot of us, have to do non-woodworking things to afford the woodworking so it'll be a while before I can update.

Thanks again.


----------



## JMC (Dec 14, 2011)

I not the expert that Paul is but I'm leaning towards cherry also, anything more exotic than cherry that's big enough to make a stopper out of most likely would'nt be in the garbage bin. JMO


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

JMC said:


> I not the expert that Paul is but I'm leaning towards cherry also, anything more exotic than cherry that's big enough to make a stopper out of most likely would'nt be in the garbage bin. JMO



Very likely could be cherry. They were (including the walnut) in their 'exotic cutoffs by the pound' bin. 

I didn't think cherry only because the cherry I've seen has had a much different grain and not the different colors. Usually a lighter and darker, but not the 3 or 4 shades I see in this.

Again - not arguing with the experts, just having a conversation :)

Thanks for your input and I'll have clearer images later on today.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, here's a 1200DPI scan of the end grain after hitting it on the sander.

[attachment=646]

I can sand it down finer if it's needed for identification.


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2011)

Definitely VERY consitent with cherry. I'd be surprized if it's anything else

EDIT: by the way, nice work on cleaning up and scanning the end grain ... wish I could get everybody to do that; it's really helpful.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

phinds said:


> Definitely VERY consitent with cherry. I'd be surprized if it's anything else
> 
> EDIT: by the way, nice work on cleaning up and scanning the end grain ... wish I could get everybody to do that; it's really helpful.



Thank you for your time and expertise, I really appreciate it.

Glad the update on the grain helped, glad to help you help me :)


----------



## phinds (Jan 11, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> I vote for walnut. the color is exact and the grain is diffuse porous and cherry does not show pores at all. very pretty.-------old forester



I agree about cherry not showing pores. The wood HERE does not show pores.

Walnut does not show the rays that the wood here shows and cherry does and what is shown here looks exactly like cherry.

I don't see how you get walnut out of this.

See my site for end grain shots.


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you EVER seen walnut exhibit the rays shown on this wood? Cherry has them. Walnut does not.

Also, did I misunderstand or are you backwards on the color. This wood has the color of cherry, not walnut.


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2012)

You might find it helpful to look at the cherry and walnut end grain closeups on my site (click on them to see the enlargements).

Walnut does not show rays anywhere near as big as what this piece has but cherry does.


----------

